# Posting threads



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

First off, I apologize if this is in the wrong area.
I would like to know how to find a thread I have posted when I want to go back to it.
I'm trying to learn the navigation of this site.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What kind of devices are you using?

If using a typical computer, just look up near the upper right of your screen and click on your user name. Over on the left there should be something along the lines of "see most recent threads" click on that and you'll see your threads.

If configured to do so, you can also track them under subscribed threads.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> What kind of devices are you using?
> 
> If using a typical computer, just look up near the upper right of your screen and click on your user name. Over on the left there should be something along the lines of "see most recent threads" click on that and you'll see your threads.
> 
> If configured to do so, you can also track them under subscribed threads.


Thanks...that's what I was looking for


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MarineScott said:


> Thanks...that's what I was looking for


:smt1099


----------

